# 1994 start issues



## kinggabby (Oct 6, 2012)

Well here goes. I have a 94 Altima GXE . The other day I went out to start it and all I heard was a clicking under the dash each time I turned the key. I had someone push start it and drove to have the starter checked out. Well I got to where I was going and I shut off the car and then tried to restart it with the key ( it started ). Well drove it around and it restarted each time with no problem. Well I went out this morning to go to the store and tried to start it and same issue no start with clicking under the dash near fuse box. Any clues to what my issue might be?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Did you ever get the starter tested? Does the car have an M/T or an A/T? Could be one of the following:
- Bad starter or solenoid.
- Intermittent ignition switch.
- With an A/T, bad inhibitor switch.
- With an M/T, bad clutch interlock relay.
- Dirty battery cable connectors.


----------



## kinggabby (Oct 6, 2012)

rogoman said:


> Did you ever get the starter tested? Does the car have an M/T or an A/T? Could be one of the following:
> - Bad starter or solenoid.
> - Intermittent ignition switch.
> - With an A/T, bad inhibitor switch.
> ...


Manual 
trying to work on logic .But seem like if after push starting the car that it should ( I could be wrong and wife says I always am ) 
Not be any of the above. Going to try and jump start it as soon as I have a neighbor wake up. Seeing how it is much easier to get to the battery and alternator ( being that they are on the top) than the starter which would require me to find a floor jack and jack stands ( which I don't have )


----------



## kinggabby (Oct 6, 2012)

rogoman said:


> Did you ever get the starter tested? Does the car have an M/T or an A/T? Could be one of the following:
> - Bad starter or solenoid.
> - Intermittent ignition switch.
> - With an A/T, bad inhibitor switch.
> ...


Manual 
trying to work on logic .But seem like if after push starting the car that it should ( I could be wrong and wife says I always am ) 
Not be any of the above. Going to try and jump start it as soon as a neighbor wakes up. Easier to check the battery and alternator seeing how they are on top than to check the starter ( seeing how I don't have a floor jack and jack stands need to get to the starter)


----------



## kinggabby (Oct 6, 2012)

Well tried to jump start it but no go. Does not seem to be charging system. Have to wait til Monday to to try and get under it.


----------

